# CSU lehnt Wildvögel-Monitoringprogramm ab



## Thomas9904 (8. Februar 2017)

Pressemeldung

Gabi Schmidt MdL, Freie Wähler, Bayern

Mitglied im Ausschuss für Arbeit und Soziales, Jugend, Familie und Integration

Mitglied im Ausschuss für Bundes- und Europaangelegenheiten sowie regionale Beziehungen

Stellv. Bundesvorsitzende der Freie Wähler Bundesvereinigung

Kreisrätin im Landkreis Neustadt/Aisch – Bad Windsheim 









*CSU lehnt Wildvögel-Monitoringprogramm ab  ​*
*Gabi Schmidt: „Schäden durch Kormoran und Reiher bleiben weiter im Dunkeln“​*
Uehlfeld. 
Enttäuscht reagiert die Landtagsabgeordnete Gabi Schmidt auf die Ablehnung eines Antrags im Landtag, der die Beobachtung der Bestände an Kormoran, Graureiher und Silberreiher zum Ziel hatte. 
„Wir wollen einen regelmäßigen Bericht, der über Brutzeiten, Schlafplätze, Nahrungsgebiete und vor allem Schäden an der Teichwirtschaft aufklärt. Aber scheinbar ist die CSU, die als einzige Fraktion den Antrag ablehnte, hier gegen Transparenz.“

 Die Ablehnung begründete der mittelfränkische CSU-Abgeordnete Volker Bauer im zuständigen Ausschuss mit den aus seiner Sicht ausreichenden bisherigen Vergrämungsregeln und den hohen Kosten eines Monitoringprogramms. Darüber hinaus untersuche das Bayerische Landesamt für Umwelt derzeit den Einfluss von Silberreihern auf den Fischbestand. 



Schmidt ist von dieser Argumentation nicht überzeugt: 
„Es ist zwar richtig, dass Bayern über ein gutes Kormoran-Management verfügt, gelöst ist das Problem dadurch aber nicht. Zumal die Schäden durch Grau- und Silberreiher zunehmen. Die Vögel sind schlau, haben großen Appetit und können in Teichgebieten wie dem Aischgrund, der Oberpfalz und Teilen Schwabens aus dem Vollen schöpfen. Noch immer verursachen sie große Verluste und tragen massiv dazu bei, dass Teichwirte zur Aufgabe gezwungen werden.“ 

Überdies hätte das Umweltamt seine derzeitige Analyse der Silberreiher einfach um Kormoran und Graureiher ergänzen können. Das Kostenargument sei nicht stichhaltig, da ohnehin regelmäßig Kormorane durch Ehrenamtliche gezählt werden und diese Zählung ebenfalls hätte entsprechend ergänzt werden können. 



Schmidt vermutet, dass Kosten zwar ausschlaggebend gewesen seien für die Ablehnung, aber in einem anderen Kontext: 
„Wäre das Monitoringprogramm auf den Weg gebracht worden und hätte es die massiven Schäden in Euro und Cent aufgedeckt, hätte sich die CSU wahrscheinlich mit Entschädigungsforderungen auseinandersetzen müssen. Diese wichtige Diskussion soll wohl verhindert werden.“ 

Die Abgeordnete kündigt an, nicht locker zu lassen und die Silberreiher-Studie aufmerksam zu verfolgen. Möglicherweise könne die Debatte dann wieder aufgegriffen werden,
 „denn eines ist klar: Zu viele fischfressende Vögel bedrohen die Teichwirte in ihrer Existenz. Ohne Teichwirte gibt es aber keine Weiherketten mehr, und ohne Weiher werden nicht nur viele seltene Tiere gehen, dann verlieren historische Kulturräume wie der Aischgrund auch ihr Gesicht.“


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: CSU lehnt Wildvögel-Monitoringprogramm ab*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Schmidt vermutet, dass Kosten zwar ausschlaggebend gewesen seien für die Ablehnung, aber in einem anderen Kontext:
> „Wäre das Monitoringprogramm auf den Weg gebracht worden und hätte es die massiven Schäden in Euro und Cent aufgedeckt, hätte sich die CSU wahrscheinlich mit Entschädigungsforderungen auseinandersetzen müssen. Diese wichtige Diskussion soll wohl verhindert werden.“



Würd ich nicht dagegen wetten.....

Wenns um Kohle geht, werden auch die schwärzesten Schwatten irgendwie grün...
:g:g:g


----------



## Ossipeter (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: CSU lehnt Wildvögel-Monitoringprogramm ab*

Ich bin seit Jahren für den Landesfischereiverband Bayern als Schlafplatzzähler der Kormorane tätig. In Zusammenarbeit mit dem LBV werden diese Daten beim Landesamt für Umwelt gesammelt und ausgewertet. Siehe hier http://www.lfu.bayern.de/natur/vogelmonitoring/index.htm Es wäre ein leichtes, das Ganze auf Grau- Silber- und Purpurreiher auszuweiten. Frau Schmidt hat leider die Mittelfränkische Karpfen- und Fischzüchter übersehen. Eines der Größten Fischzuchtgebiete ist z.B. im Bereich Erlangen-Höchstadt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: CSU lehnt Wildvögel-Monitoringprogramm ab*

Schreib Sie an - Mailadresse kriegste von mir..


----------



## Naturliebhaber (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: CSU lehnt Wildvögel-Monitoringprogramm ab*



Ossipeter schrieb:


> Es wäre ein leichtes, das Ganze auf Grau- Silber- und Purpurreiher auszuweiten. Frau Schmidt hat leider die Mittelfränkische Karpfen- und Fischzüchter übersehen. Eines der Größten Fischzuchtgebiete ist z.B. im Bereich Erlangen-Höchstadt.



So siehts aus. #6


----------



## angler1996 (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: CSU lehnt Wildvögel-Monitoringprogramm ab*

nur ne Frage
 Gesetzt den fall das Monitoring gäbe es-
 a) ist das verbindliche Arbeitsgrundlage für das Land Bayern?
 b) welche Konsequenzen erwachsen daraus?

 Danke
 Gruß A.


----------



## Bellyboatangler (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: CSU lehnt Wildvögel-Monitoringprogramm ab*

Ich finde das ist reine Geldverwendung.
MAN weiss das ein kormoran ca. 500 g fisch am Tage frisst.einfache rechnung. Ich sage kontrollierten Abschuss. Jeder Kormoran weniger am Himmel gibt mir ein Laecheln


----------



## Ossipeter (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: CSU lehnt Wildvögel-Monitoringprogramm ab*

Diese Verordnung läuft aus: https://www.regierung.unterfranken.bayern.de/assets/6/2/aav.pdf
und sollte verlängert werden, da sonst die Vergrämung und der Abschuß nicht mehr so möglich ist.


----------



## Ossipeter (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: CSU lehnt Wildvögel-Monitoringprogramm ab*

2 Millionen in Europa. 300000 Tonnen Fisch der gefressen wird. Das schafft die gesamte Fischerzeugung im Festland Europa nicht! Wenn man dazu die natürliche Reproduktionsmöglichkeit der Fließgewässer anschaut, kann das nur ein Desaster geben.


----------



## angler1996 (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: CSU lehnt Wildvögel-Monitoringprogramm ab*

Danke!
das ist Irrsinn , die Zahlen , die Hauptsache man hat fette Piepmätze


----------



## Taxidermist (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: CSU lehnt Wildvögel-Monitoringprogramm ab*

Vollkommen unnötig noch die drei Reiherarten mit einzubeziehen, als ob ein Kormoranmonitoring mit Zielsetzung der Bestadsregulierung nicht ausreichend wäre?
Vom Angler wird ohnehin erwartet, dass jeder Fischfreser ihm als Feind gereicht, dieses wird hierdurch nur bestätigt!
Bleibt noch andere Arten zu bedenken wie Haubentaucher, Gänsesäger, die beiden Drommeln, eventuell noch der Eisvogel?
Selbst der Fischotter gilt ja bei bei Einigen als problematisch und bekämpfenswert!
Jedenfalls lässt sich mit diesen Feindbildern im Kopf der Angler keine  nennenswerter parlamentarischen Rückhalt finden, wie man sieht!

Jürgen


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: CSU lehnt Wildvögel-Monitoringprogramm ab*

öööh, wie mans nimmt - nur die CSU stimmte ja dagegen, alle anderen Parteien nicht....

Zudem sind einige der CSU angehörige Teich- und Fischwirte, Angler etc. auch stinkig und beschweren sich bei ihrer Partei..

Und wenn jetzt dann die Verordnung ausläuft, dass es da sinnvoll sein kann, ein Monitoring mit Zahlen parat zu haben, falls diese aktuellen (grün-)schwatten CSUler plötzlich mehr hinter NABU als hinter Teich- und Fischwirten und Anglern und Fischern stehen sollten, das wird kaum einer bestreiten wollen...


----------



## rosebad (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: CSU lehnt Wildvögel-Monitoringprogramm ab*

Solange es den Politikern nicht ans eigene Geld geht, ist das alles sehr, sehr weit weg. Und wird dann mal schnell abgewimmelt.
Sind doch nur "Teichwirte". Da hilft (vielleicht) nur abmahnen bei der nächsten Wahl.


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: CSU lehnt Wildvögel-Monitoringprogramm ab*

Was soll's heuer ist Wahl !
Ich hoffe sie werden es merken !!!  Die CSU


----------

